# Roasted Radishes



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Serves 2-4

3 bunches medium radishes, cleaned and trimmed
1 tablespoon of radish greens chiffonade
1 tablespoon EVOO
Kosher Salt and Fresh ground black pepper
1-2 tablespoons Umeboshi Vinegar or fresh lemon juice

Oven - 425°F (218C)

Dry the radishes and toss with the EVOO, S&P, place on parchment lined baking pan.  Roast, shaking the pan occasionally, until golden brown, about 45 minutes.

In a serving bowl, toss with the vinegar and S&P to taste.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 26, 2012)

Does roasting change their flavor any?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Makes them a bit sweet.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to give this a try. I have radishes!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so gonna make this!  Thanks PF!


----------



## Mel! (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never considered roasting radishes, but why not. It seems like something that would taste good, so I will give it a try.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I've never considered roasting radishes, but why not. It seems like something that would taste good, so I will give it a try.


In MN, where I grew up, radish soup was sometimes served at Lutheran Church Suppers:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/what-is-your-favorite-way-to-make-radish-soup-72694.html


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Serves 2-4
> 
> 3 bunches medium radishes, cleaned and trimmed
> 1 tablespoon of radish greens chiffonade
> ...


Love them smeared with butter and salt so this will be great thanks PF
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm glad others are willing to try this, it is very good!  And a nice approach to radishes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 7, 2012)

I too have never thought of roasting radishes, but we will certainly be trying this !

Thank you for sharing Fi


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2012)

I often add radishes to stir fries.


----------

